# Kolistore     Geld zurück ?



## clara abgezockt (4 Dezember 2013)

Hallo.
Habe vor ca einer Woche einen Artikel  97 EUR  im Kolistore bestellt.
Den betrag habe ich dummerweise überwiesen.
Darauf hin kahmen zweimal anfragen, ob mein Geld schon da wäre.
Das hat mich misstrauisch gemacht und ich habe google zu hilfe genommen.

Und siehe da ;;  wahrscheinlich abgezockt.

Bin auch noch nicht Schriftlich "vom Kauf zurückgetreten"

Wie kann ich jetzt vorgehen ?   
Bzw Welchen weg muss ich einschlagen, um mein Geld zurück zu bekommen.


----------



## Goblin (4 Dezember 2013)

Schon das abenteuerliche Impressum hätte mich von einer Bestellung abgehalten

http://kolistore.net/Impressum

Die Daten sind zu 99% falsch

Mal hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...gerischen-online-shop-www-hulkstore-de.43408/


Spätestens jetzt würden mir die $ Zeichen aus den Augen fallen



> Bitte Gesamtbetrag auf nachstehendes Bankkonto überweisen.
> We are the payment service provider for www.kolistore.net, Thank you for shopping on www.kolistore.net We have received your order,
> whereas www.kolistore.net wouldn"t be able to arrange shipping and delivery for your purchase(s) until you have paid your order.
> Please transfer full amount of you order to:
> ...


----------



## clara abgezockt (4 Dezember 2013)

OK,  Heisst das ,  ich habe keine möglichkeit an mein Geld zu kommen ?
Oder gibt es einen Weg ?


----------



## Hippo (5 Dezember 2013)

Theoretisch ja, praktisch eher nein.
Auch wenn immer die Wege geschildert werden wieder an sein Geld zu kommen und/oder wenigstens die Schlitzohren an den Eiern zu packen.
Eine Rückmeldung grade über die erfolgreiche Rückführung von Kleinbeträgen ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Dezember 2013)

clara abgezockt schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Habe vor ca einer Woche einen Artikel  97 EUR  im Kolistore bestellt.


Wie gerät man auf solche Abzockerseiten? Spam? Googlewerbung?


Goblin schrieb:


> Schon das abenteuerliche Impressum hätte mich von einer Bestellung abgehalten
> http://kolistore.net/Impressum
> Die Daten sind zu 99% falsch


Die Adresse existiert nicht

PS: auch typisch für Abzockerseiten: die ABG*'s*


----------



## passer (5 Dezember 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ein Abklatsch von Hulkstore.
Bei meiner Testbestellung kam schon nach 2 Minuten eine 2te Email nach der Bestellbestätigung, wo denn das Geld bliebe.
Genau wie bei Hulkstore.


----------



## clara abgezockt (6 Dezember 2013)

Das ist ja der Hammer 
Von denen Kahm immer wieder eine Aufforderung zu zahlen ( Per Mail)

An diese Mail Adresse habe einfach eine stümperhafte Mail geschickt.
Davon habe ich mir nichts erhofft,  sondern war einfach nur wütend.

*My bank data is already sendet*.
Send my the Article, ore my money till 07.12.2013
on 08.12.2013 the Police will be informatet about you,  this is your last janze


Und siehe da:
Ich habe folgende Antwort bekommen:
Dear Customer,

This is the sales service.
Thanks for your order from here, but we are sorry that your order
payment failed.
Your money is back on its way. We have informed from bank that for some
reasons we can't accept payments from Germany. So our store have updated
a new payment acceptance.
After you receive refund would you like to have another try?
Sorry for this inconvenience.

Best Regards.

*

Habe via Online Banking nachgesehen*,   Das Geld ist bereits zurück auf mein Konto gekommen.

Anzeige erstatte ich aber trotzdem


----------



## passer (6 Dezember 2013)

clara abgezockt schrieb:


> *Habe via Online Banking nachgesehen*,   Das Geld ist bereits zurück auf mein Konto gekommen.


Wirklich?
Das wäre denn wirklich ein Weltwunder.


----------



## Goblin (6 Dezember 2013)

Entweder geht denen so langsam die Muffe oder....


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2013)

clara abgezockt schrieb:


> *Habe via Online Banking nachgesehen*,   Das Geld ist bereits zurück auf mein Konto gekommen.
> Anzeige erstatte ich aber trotzdem



Ach... und was willst du als Anzeigegrund nennen? 
Das sie dir einfach das Geld zurücküberweisen lassen, wenn ihre Bank das nicht auszahlen darf?
Wenn du das Geld hast, ist dir kein Schaden entstanden und die Polizisten lachen dich aus, wenn du deswegen noch ne Anzeige loslässt, weil du nicht geschädigt wurdest, wo doch alle andern um ihr Geld weinen dürfen... nur DU nicht... Sauerei...


----------



## clara abgezockt (6 Dezember 2013)

Nene ;  Trotzdem kann ich den Versuchten Betrug anzeigen;  genauso wie das gefälschte impressum usw


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2013)

Ahja, und WO willst du das Anzeigen? Naja dann gute Reise nach Aberdeen. Denn die hiesige Polizei ist nicht zuständig.
Und wieso versuchter Betrug?
Du hast was bestellt, der Kaufvertrag ist aber nicht zustande gekommen, weil irgendwelche Sachen das gültigwerden eines Kaufvertrags verhinderten und du hast daraufhin dein Geld zurück bekommen.
Wo bitteschön ist da ein versuchter Betrug zu sehen?
Du kannst nur DEINE Sache zur Anzeige bringen und DU bist NICHT geschädigt.

Naja und dann eben alles außerhalb von DE und dort gelten noch andere Gesetze als hier.
Deswegen ist unsere Polizei auch nicht zuständig.
Du kannst es gerne versuchen. 
Aber den Weg und die Zeitvergeudung unserer Polizei kannst du dir ersparen.


----------



## Goblin (6 Dezember 2013)

Man sollte mal überlegen warum das Geld zurück gekommen ist ! Vielleicht ist das Konto in England schon gesperrt und die Bank hat das Geld zurück geschickt ?!


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2013)

Nachtrag, falls du schreiben willst: Aber die Seite ist in Deutsch und hat ne deutsche Tel.Nr. 
Es ist weder in England noch in Deutschland verboten, fremdsprachige Seiten zu erstellen und auch ich habe eine Englische und Australische Tel.Nr. da ich weltweit im Serviceinsatz tätig bin. Das ist auch kein Straftatsbestand. (Diese Tel.Nr. wird übrigens auf mein Deutsches Handy weitergeleitet.)
Die Deutsche Nummer dann evtl. nach Aberdeen? Ist doch guter Kundenservice, damit du keine Auslandsgebühren beim telefonieren zahlen musst.
Also auch kein Ansatz für einen versuchten Betrug.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Dezember 2013)

@Goblin zumindest für Deutsche Kunden, die sind zu renitent und erwarten 5 Min nach der Bestellung, dass die Ware dann bereits vor der Tür liegt. (Insidersticheln zu einem anderen Fall)

Die Bank schrieb ja: 
We have informed from bank that for some
reasons we can't accept payments from Germany.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Dezember 2013)

sehr ähnlich:
http://dianalewis.net/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=4

weitere Kopien dieser Formulierungen
alles wie hulkstore.de
?



> Die Betrügerseiten sind weiterhin online. "GotthardB", einer der Betroffenen, schreibt auf dem Portal www.webutation.net , dass seinen Informationen nach Ermittlungen zu den Betrügern in Großbritannien in diesem Fall nicht getätigt werden, da die Schadenssumme zu gering sei.


Eine Strafanzeige in UK oder zumindest eine Meldung wird von deutschen Behörden mangels Ahnung nicht empfohlen.

so ginge das
und ich empfehle es allen Betroffenen


----------



## ich aus hier (29 Januar 2014)

Kolistore gibt´s nicht mehr - ich habe ebenfalls bezahlt! Staatsanwaltschaft kann nichts machen - toll.
Aber das witzige daran: der Shop heißt nun IGREX.net!!! selbes Impressum - gleichlautende "wir über uns" - usw... krass. Die Typen müssen vor Geld nicht mehr geradeaus kucken können...
Und ich dachte immer - Betrug in so einem großen Stil wird auch international verfolgt.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2014)

ich aus hier schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer - Betrug in so einem großen Stil wird auch international verfolgt.


Falsch gedacht! Für deine Staatsanwaltschaft zählt nur dein Einzelfall und wenn es dort keine erfolgversprechenden Ermittlungsansätze gibt, muss eben das einzelne Verfahren eingestellt werden. Was nutzt ein Rechtshilfersuchen ins Ausland *X* wegen eines Kontos, das erst ein halbes Jahr später wird, wenn das Onlinekonto mit fremden Daten aus dem Ausland *Y* durch einen unbekannten Täter mit Sitz im Ausland *Z* eröffent wurde und über das Gurthaben an Geldautomaten im Ausland *W* verfügt wird?

Du darfst nicht vergessen, du wars derjenige, der in die Falle des Halunken getappt ist und das Geld nicht hinreichend überlegt ins Nirwana gesendet hat. Danach nach internationaler Strafverfolgung zu rufen ist reichlich naiv und auch ein bisschen vermessen.


----------

